# Red, White & BMW: Independence Day Tribute shoot



## comtrang (Jun 28, 2014)

First post on Bimmerfest. Hi everyone! I live and work in KC, graduated from the University of Utah, and do a bit of automotive photography on the side.

Now that's out of the way, here's a few from a quick, impromptu shoot last night here in KC. I hadn't seen the red one in person until yesterday so a couple extras of it.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Welcome to Bimmerfest, comtrang. This is absolutely exemplary photography - what a fabulous tribute to KC, USA Independence Day, and BMW!

If you don't mind me asking, what camera and settings (shutter speed, aperture, etc.) did you use for these shots?


----------



## comtrang (Jun 28, 2014)

gkr778 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to Bimmerfest, comtrang. This is absolutely exemplary photography - what a fabulous tribute to KC, USA Independence Day, and BMW!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what camera and settings (shutter speed, aperture, etc.) did you use for these shots?


Thanks! And thanks again! My friend with the E92 came up with the idea and I just helped put it into action.

I don't mind at all - however I'm on my work laptop right now so I'll have to get back to you on that. I can tell you that I use a Nikon D600 and currently only have a 50mm prime lens because I sold all my stuff to upgrade to the D600. And regarding aperture, I probably had it a bit higher just because I was using a tripod anyway and wasn't concerned with keeping a faster shutter speed.


----------



## mofunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice!! On that last shot you could increase the exposure or add some backlighting using Lightroom. I'm saving to get the D610.


----------



## comtrang (Jun 28, 2014)

mofunk said:


> Nice!! On that last shot you could increase the exposure or add some backlighting using Lightroom. I'm saving to get the D610.


That last one is actually already brightened quite a bit  there wasn't much light info in the photo so going any brighter didn't help the dark areas sadly. I got my D600 when the 610 came out! Took advantage of the savings as a consequence


----------



## bmw1bmw (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome! Great photos!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Amazing pics! What time of night did you shoot them?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Ah, the Nikon infamous D600. The purists have been complaining about oil and dust spots so Nikon updated it to the D610. I have a D600, not bad, in my arsenal too. I only see two spots (circled) in your camera. You will see them at apertures f16 and smaller, but who shoot at those f stops? I shoot at f2.8 and maybe f4.


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Dave 330i said:


> Ah, the Nikon infamous D600. The purists have been complaining about oil and dust spots so Nikon updated it to the D610. I have a D600, not bad, in my arsenal too. I only see two spots (circled) in your camera. You will see them at apertures f16 and smaller, but who shoot at those f stops? I shoot at f2.8 and maybe f4.


I guess anyone who wants more then a sliver of focus depth.


----------

